
How an inmate hacker hid computers in ceiling and turned his prison upside down - bspn
https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/10/16447264/prison-hacker-recycled-computer-fraud-ohio-marion-transkiy
======
downrightmike
Did we time travel back 6 months?

